# Scales:Weighing your catch



## NightTrain (May 21, 2004)

I own a set of Berkeley Digital 50 lb. scales.They served me well for several years,now.In the last week or so,I've had 2 pigs on it that were pushin' it's capabilities and it's been broken twice.Hawkeye was able to piece it back together,once.Now,I'm lookin' to upgrade.As much as I want one,I can not bring myself to pay 220.00 for a 60 lb. Boga Grip.The Rapala 60lb.model is waaay more affordable and is digital.The Berkeley I have has been good to me,but,I'd like to go up to at least 60lbs.capability.I also saw Shimano has "spring"type scales and has models up to 100 lbs....Anybody used these?Lookin' for the Tough and Accurate combination?The higher the weight capability,the better.Ya'll Please post here and tell me what you use or would like to own...Thanks,guys!


----------



## Channelcat (May 22, 2004)

I use the Berkley scales too. And they have served me well. I don't fish for big fish so I don't see a need for any thing with higher capacity. My only concern with the spring type scales is if you catch that fish of a lifetime, will they certify? In Texas a record fish can be weighed on any scale as long as it can be certified.


----------



## Hawkeye (May 21, 2004)

Catfish has a scale (120 pounds, I think) for sale cheap on his website. I figure it's accurate enough for what we need... if I caught a fish that was a borderline record (yeah, I know I'm dreaming) I'd keep her alive long enough to get an official weight on her... or if it looked like she was in trouble, I'd weigh her on my inexpensive Catfish Supply Co. scale and let her go.... As soon as I make my next order with Wendell, I'm going to get him to send me a couple or three of those scales... one for me... one for NightTrain and one for my Pastor to put in his boat for when we catch monster hawg stripers in the ocean...


----------



## NightTrain (May 21, 2004)

*Thanks,Hawk...*

We'll give 'em a trial run...I'm a firm believer in "Ya git wut ya pay for",but,you can buy 3 Rapala digital Lock n Weighs(60 lb.capability) for the price of the 60 lb. Boga Grip.I also noticed(and Hawkeye,you'll appreciate this)that the Berkely digitals now have done away with the "chain" the hook hangs from...just the hook,attached at the scale itself.I musta not been the only one poppin dat chain off!


----------



## Hawkeye (May 21, 2004)

I have a cheap 50# scale that I've never used. It was in the car the night we fished Gaston. I had plans to bring it along, but when I left most of the tackle in the car it got left too... it probably wouldn't have weighed that big girl anyway... it's good they modified the design.. it wasn't all that good a way to connect the hook to the load cell anyway....


----------



## NightTrain (May 21, 2004)

Thought you were gonna call me this evening?


----------



## Hawkeye (May 21, 2004)

dern it... some friends dropped in on their was to watch the Chincoteague (I don't know how to spell it) ponies swim the sound tomorrow. They stayed an hour or so and we shipped two of the kids off with them to see the round up. In all the excitement (of getting someone else to feed my kids for two days LOL) I flat forgot you... sorry. I have off again this Friday. I might be heading out to get a boat... thought maybe I could float test it in Lake Gaston on the way home if I do buy the thing...


----------



## NightTrain (May 21, 2004)

*Pretty Darn Close...*

...With the Chincoteague spelling:biggrin: .I don't quite know if I'm workin' an extra shift,Thursday night or not.Right now,it's slow,so,prolly not.What time,Friday,you talkin' about?Where ya gonna get the boat?Call me tomorrow or Thursday evenin'(4-6).


----------



## Hawkeye (May 21, 2004)

IF I get the boat... and I'm not completely decided yet, it's in Martinsville... I have your number programmed into my cell. If I go, it will be an early morning start. It's about 4 hours out there for me. I'll call ya.


----------



## Nikonos (May 22, 2004)

Which one are you looking at Hawkeye?


----------



## Hawkeye (May 21, 2004)

Nikonos said:


> Which one are you looking at Hawkeye?


It's a used Ranger (Bass) Boat. and oldie, but hopefully a good one... owned by an older gentleman who only used it to fish on Sunday LOL..... 1976 "Centennial" model with a 175 Merc on it... it appears to be in good shape... we're in the price negotiations stage right now...


----------



## Catfish (May 21, 2004)

Hey Guys -- I will give yall 50% off on those scales when you want them , they are nothing special and I have tore one up this year , so take advantage of the 50% off and get two ... Cheapees would be a good word , however they are close enough for what I need .. I will see if it will let me make a coupon code for the website -- If it does , you guys can just order them directlt from there ..


----------



## Catfish (May 21, 2004)

OK , its done -- When it ask for a coupon code - Just put in BIGKAT and you are good to go ...


----------



## Trophycats (Jun 6, 2004)

*Pics of Scales*

Nighttrain..here is a pic of the scales..hope they come out. As you can see they are sturdy and made to last a lifetime. They have a very good handle on them for holding fish. That is important to me and there is nothing worse than a big cat flopping around and the scales cutting into your hand. They come in 100lb and 150lb's. They were running about $18 for the 100lb and $20 for the 150lb. If you notice at the top is a Hex Screw, this is for calibrating them, just get you a certain weight and turn the screw till it lines up with that weight on the scale. Takes all of the guess work out of knowing how big your cat is..Warren


----------



## Catfish (May 21, 2004)

I have seen Warrens Scale -- It is much better than the one I carry -- We also looked all over and I couldn't figure out who makes it , so I couldn't get them ...


----------



## Trophycats (Jun 6, 2004)

You can find them on ebay at times..let me check and see if i can contact the guy who sells them on there...Maybe i can talk to him and see if he can sell direct instead of posting them on ebay if you guys are interested..warren


----------



## NightTrain (May 21, 2004)

*Warren...*

At that price,and with your recommendation...I'm in for a couple of 'em,if you can find 'em.Definately,let us know and thank you for your effort.


----------



## Hawkeye (May 21, 2004)

I'm not optimistic enough to believe I need a 150# model LOL... but I might buy one just to say I have one in the boat.... Please let us know.


----------



## Catfish (May 21, 2004)

Rather have it and not need it , then need it and not have it ....


----------



## Hawkeye (May 21, 2004)

Catfish said:


> Rather have it and not need it , then need it and not have it ....


I agree. I would be very pleased to have one like that with a fish in the boat that bottomed out the scales... then again, I'd be almost as excited to catch another fish that weighed 30+ pounds...


----------



## NightTrain (May 21, 2004)

Hawkeye said:


> I agree. I would be very pleased to have one like that with a fish in the boat that bottomed out the scales... then again, I'd be almost as excited to catch another fish that weighed 30+ pounds...


_Full moon Saturday night,Hawk...:tongue: _


----------



## Trophycats (Jun 6, 2004)

Hawk..need to get you down here for a couple of days..then you will be going home and wanting to top a 50lber <grin> And as far as the 150lb scales go..we have used them for weigh ins at tourneys..Put the cats in a sack..weigh them..and let them go..of course there has been a few tourneys where we had to split the teams cats up..we have a 7 fish limit and might have to only weigh a couple of cats then add them all up..I have seen over 275lbs of cats (7 fish) in a tourney..then again i have seen 18.5 lbs take them too..just one of those days.warren


----------



## Hawkeye (May 21, 2004)

NightTrain said:


> _Full moon Saturday night,Hawk...:tongue: _


 My kids leave for church camp on Sunday. I have to be at church at 9 am to help load the bus... it's hard for me to not go to church even if there isn't something "special" going on. Even if I didn't want to go as much as I do, I think it's very important that my kids see their dad in church. I only saw mine in church about three times. If it wasn't important enough for dad to go, it surely can't be important enough for the kids... so, I lead by trying to be a good example to them... I fail a lot, but that doesn't keep me from trying.

I might be able to sneak down Friday night... we'll have to see how the weekend shakes out, AND how many shingles I get on the roof tomorrow... if the weather cooperates. It rained several INCHES today... it's a mess out there


----------



## Trophycats (Jun 6, 2004)

Well actually i was talking about later in the fall, a little too early now for the big blues


----------



## Hawkeye (May 21, 2004)

Trophycats said:


> Hawk..need to get you down here for a couple of days..then you will be going home and wanting to top a 50lber warren


 I haven't given up on a trip out to fish with you yet. My springtime plans got scrubbed for several reasons, but there may be some changes in the near future, for me, that will allow me to actually TAKE some vacation later this fall or early next year. I'll fish as long as there isn't ice on the water... unless the ices is thick enough to stand on, and then I'll fish through that... so there is no seasonal restriction as far as I'm concerned. I still have great hopes of fishing with you. I Know there is a LOT you can show me. I'll be a very attentive student too.


----------



## Hawkeye (May 21, 2004)

Trophycats said:


> Well actually i was talking about later in the fall, a little too early now for the big blues


 I *might* be able to get away in September for an over-nighter... it all depends on this new job... if I get it or if I don't....


----------



## MUDHOLE KID (May 21, 2004)

Hey Train , I Don't Know How Much You Want To Spend But They Do Make A 100lb Digital Scale. I Get Alot Of Farm Supply Magazines And There's A Set Called Samsons ,it Takes One 9 Volt Battery-------------cost 125.00-------1 Year Warranty----has A Large T-handle To Grip It,its Made To Weigh Small Livestock So It Will Hold Up I'm Sure----thats The Largest Digital Scale I Thing You'll Find That You Can Take To Your Local Farm Agency And Get Certified,,,,,,,i Like Digital ,no Guess Work When It Says 60lbs Its 60lbs


----------



## NightTrain (May 21, 2004)

*Kid...*

Prolly available at a Southern States farm supply store??


----------



## MUDHOLE KID (May 21, 2004)

www.eNASCO.com


----------



## Catfish (May 21, 2004)

My Rapala rep. gave me a new catalog , it has a new 125# lock-n-weigh -- I do not have a price list yet , however I am sure it is expensive ... It has an extra long handle ..


----------



## NightTrain (May 21, 2004)

saw the ones under general farm supplies/scales....couldn't find digitals,though.


----------



## NightTrain (May 21, 2004)

*Catfish...*

I have seen the Rapala locknweigh,but,only had the 60lb. model in the Offhore angler catalog.Is there a link or do you have availability to them.Has anybody out there used them?They seem similar to the Boga Grips.I believe the one I saw was 75.00 range.


----------



## MUDHOLE KID (May 21, 2004)

Agricultural Sciences Electronic Samson Digital Spring Balance - 25-kg/55-lb.


----------



## NightTrain (May 21, 2004)

*Mudhole Kid...*

Schweeeet!!!


----------



## Catfish (May 21, 2004)

Night Train --- I am sorry this is the best I could do -- The brochure is hot off the press and I do not know of any website that has a picture -- I had to scan two pages to get the whole picture -- It is the big one that takes up both pages .... I am sure I will have access to them , however when and how much are two completly different questions ...


----------



## NightTrain (May 21, 2004)

*10-4,Wendell...*

That's a nice lookin' piece of cat gear,there.Didn't think I had but a coupla choices for''what I needed"....You guys all have been a _great _help with this.


----------



## Catfish (May 21, 2004)

If all else fails you can go back to my El Cheapo we offer ...


----------



## NightTrain (May 21, 2004)

*Yeah....*

Right now I'm kinda leanin' towards T-cats dealio,if'n he can get access to a couple....ya think that's a good possibility,Warren?


----------



## Hawkeye (May 21, 2004)

The one reason I don't really like those "lock-n-weigh" scales is I would rather weigh the fish in the net.....


----------



## NightTrain (May 21, 2004)

The more I look @ Mudhole Kid's digital,de mo me like dat!!WOOOOHOOOO,sensory overload....Too many feeshin' toys!! :biggrin:


----------



## Nikonos (May 22, 2004)

Catfish said:


> I have seen Warrens Scale -- It is much better than the one I carry -- We also looked all over and I couldn't figure out who makes it , so I couldn't get them ...


Catfish, it looks like Cabela's is marketing these scales under their name now. I thought Warren's scale looked familiar. I bought the 100# model for about $20 several years ago from Cabela's before they started slapping their name on them. Mine is very accurate and has been reliable thus far. I'll post the link up to their page below:

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templates/product/standard-item.jhtml;jsessionid=ROWCBPOZGNHIKCWQNVCSCPAK0BWUMIWE?id=0022909016365a&navAction=push&navCount=4&indexId=cat90002&podId=0022909&catalogCode=IE&parentId=cat90002&parentType=index&rid=&_DARGS=%2Fcabelas%2Fen%2Fcommon%2Fcatalog%2Fitem-link.jhtml_A&_DAV=MainCatcat20166&hasJS=true&_requestid=15171


----------



## Catfish (May 21, 2004)

Thanks for the link -- Bet I can find out who is making them now ..


----------



## Trophycats (Jun 6, 2004)

Yep..that be the one..but mine is better looking..it is BLUE <GRIN>


----------



## medulla762 (May 24, 2004)

I have one of these 100# models and thus far it has served me well.

http://store.yahoo.com/tackle/shimsprinsca.html


----------



## Catfish (May 21, 2004)

Here it is again

http://www.landbigfish.com/tacklestore/showcase.cfm?PID=2056


----------



## NightTrain (May 21, 2004)

*Cool...*

That's the same one that's in Offshore Angler.Didn't realize it.Thanks guys for all of your responses..._Very helpful._


----------



## Catfish (May 21, 2004)

I have a new development -- I am importing some samples of some reels in , they just happened to have a 50kg Lock-n-weigh that they produce as well .. It also reads in lbs , that translates into 110# -- I should have the samples at the end of the week I am hoping .. I will let you know as soon as they are here --- Crossing my fingers ..


----------



## Hawkeye (May 21, 2004)

110#/50Kg. would be plenty of capacity for lil' ole me... I'd like to hear about the reels too.... post pictures pleeze....


----------



## NightTrain (May 21, 2004)

*Wendell...*

Sounds good...show us when you get more info.


----------



## NightTrain (May 21, 2004)

*Just to let ya'll know...*

...I ended up finding the 60lb. Rapala LocknWeigh(reg.approx.75.00)on sale for 50.00....very heavy,sturdy feeling piece of gear.Also,the IGFA will "certify" them if'n ya send 'em to them.Can't wait to use'em on a hawg.


----------



## redneck (Jun 5, 2004)

Where did ya find it for $50??????


----------



## NightTrain (May 21, 2004)

Bps Has 'em On Sale.


----------

